# 2009 15hp merc 4stroke/what would u pay?



## anchors away (Aug 3, 2010)

I found a almost brand new 2009 15hp merc 4stroke with over 4 1/2yrs of warranty on it left for $1400 cash,do u guys think this is a good deal or should i pass?Also what would u pay?I just want to get some ideas from u guys if this motor is worth that money.Thanks for any input.


----------



## hwew (Aug 3, 2010)

:shock: That is a steal!!!! You better jump on it. They go for over $2200.00 new.

Henry


----------



## anchors away (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks hwew for your post.I kinda thought the same to a certain extent.But just was not 100% sure.


----------



## hwew (Aug 3, 2010)

Your welcome anchors away,

I would not wait. It will sell fast.

Henry


----------



## anchors away (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm gonna buy it tomorrow afternoon from the guy.So i will post if everything went good.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

What sort of boat are you putting it on? Does sound like a good deal!

That motor would really finish out a 1436 Alumacraft, or something similar.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought a 15 hp Mercury short shaft electric start 2 stroke new in 1994. I paid 1400.00 for it. I loved that motor. I had it on a Lund 14 ft. jon boat. It would fly. Sounds like a grat deal to me. Good luck with it. Todd


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 4, 2010)

Buy it now!


----------



## anchors away (Aug 4, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> What sort of boat are you putting it on? Does sound like a good deal!
> 
> That motor would really finish out a 1436 Alumacraft, or something similar.



I just might just fit nicely on a 1436 alumacraft or something similar if everything goes good. :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

anchors away said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of boat are you putting it on? Does sound like a good deal!
> ...



Gotcha! [-X :lol:


----------



## hwew (Aug 4, 2010)

anchors away said:


> I'm gonna buy it tomorrow afternoon from the guy.So i will post if everything went good.



anchors away,

Did you pick it up?

Henry


----------



## anchors away (Aug 4, 2010)

My truck has some issues right now as the ball joints are going bad and it is not safe to drive and i need to get them fixed this weekend but my father n law will let me use his truck to pick it up sat.I called the guy and he said he has taken the ad down off cl which he did as i checked and is going to hold it till sat afternoon for me.This guy sounds like a good guy and i hope he keeps to what he says,he also will meet me half way to were i need to go as the place is over 3hrs away from me but the motor is well worth the money.So it is on delay till sat.If i doesn't work out then i will just buy a new one i found about 6 of them at a marina for $2035+tax so if this doesn't work i will buy new.

The only reason i want to go this way is it is darn near new for $600 to $700 less with a full warranty.The only bad deal is i have to send merc $50 to get the extra 2yrs of warranty because they only come with a standard 3yr warranty and i can transfer the 3yr warranty with no problem but since there is a promotion running to get a extra 2yrs u have to pay a extra $50 which is not to bad either.I know this because i have done this before but 2yrs is well worth $50.I will let u know as soon as i get it and post some pics of it.Thanks hwew for asking about the motor.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome Aboard, greenboat!


----------



## perchin (Aug 5, 2010)

greenboat said:


> greenboat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. what kind of boat are ya putting the motor on, and when ya get the motor could ya post a pic of it on your boat? thanks
> ...



:shock: your apparently online more then most :?


----------



## anchors away (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes greenboat i will post pics this weekend on sat.I also found out more good news as the guy that i'm buying the motor from did not send the warranty card in so i have a full five yr warranty on it.I called merc and told them i was buying this motor and also told them that the warranty card was never filled out and sent to them,their reply was good for u as now u will get the 5yrs,can't beat that for $1400.

The motor has a little less then 10hrs on it and he still has everything in the box as he never took it out,so it is just as good as going to the marina and buying it from them but around $800 to $1000 cheaper.Very hard to find a motor for this money in this type of shape,not a scratch on it,not even any missing paint on the prop so that will tell u how much it was used.Also was used in a lake not salt.

What is funny is this is the motor i wanted to begin with,or i was going to go with a new suzuki 15hp so i got really lucky i guess u can say.But how can anyone turn down a deal like this as it does not happen very often if at all.


----------



## Zum (Aug 6, 2010)

Your right,glad you got it figured out.
Sounds like a nice find,warranty card to boot.


----------



## anchors away (Aug 6, 2010)

Man what a rough day it was today,i had to put my dog down after 18yrs.But i have one more dog,a lab that needs lots of love and i want to buy another lab so i can bring them to the water together.I also found out that he did indeed turn the card in to merc which is still no big deal as i have over 4yrs of warranty left anyway.I called merc to verify the serial number and it came up as a 3yr warranty so the dealer was trying to screw him.

He called the dealer today to fix it as it was bought in oct of 2009 so it should have a 5yr warranty on it.If it still does not go through it still has 2 1/2 yrs left,that is still good for the money i'm paying.Well we will see tomorrow how it goes and i will post pics,then i must really get going on moding my boat fast to get out in the water soon.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the dog. Never a good feeling.




anchors away said:


> Man what a rough daBut i have one more dog,a lab that needs lots of love and i want to buy another lab so i can bring them to the water together.



Don't buy one, but adopt one instead. Plenty of dogs in the pound/on the side of the road. All four of ours are rescues in one way or another, and I can honestly say, I doubt I'll ever buy a dog, as long as there are homeless ones around. Plus, it tends to be a bit cheaper too.


----------



## anchors away (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks bassboy that means alot as it was the hardest thing i ever had to do in my life,he was like a son to me for a long time.The vet said in his 20yrs of practice he has never seen a 75lb mutt live 18yrs and be in good physical shape and probally could of lived another 2 or 3yrs but he was getting doggy alzheimer's and would walk into stuff,hearing was going and was just scared of everything,and he would just pee and poop in the house without really knowing what he was doing,and he would just drink and drink so much water and would not stop so his brain just wasn't functioning right so i think and the vet thought it was the right time for him to go.I have never seen a vet tear up before and the staff was teary to,made us feel at home,he is a great vet.

Yes sir that is were all my dogs have come from,adoption.I have a lab left now and she is 11yrs old so i hope she has a few yrs left.The vet said give her at least a month to 2 to grieve so she can get over him.The vet said belive it or not they can sense when something is wrong and a dog is gone or has died.

So i'm going to wait for about 2mths to find a lab pup or younger german shepherd.Yes i want to adopt or go to the pound as it breks my heart to know how many dogs they kill because no one wants them.I told my wife one day if i could afford a big piece of property and if we had a good amount of money i like to take a whole bunch of dogs off their hands and take care of them.I love dogs they are awesome.

I also talked to the guy about the 15hp merc and he called the merc dealer and they made a mistake and it will be corrected in 48 to 72hrs,so i will end up getting 4 1/2 yrs of warranty so that is at least good news today.I will get the full 3yrs they give u and i have to give merc a check for $50 to get the extra 2yrs which is fine by me,i can't wait to get it tomorrow and get my boat going soon,my boat will fly with this motor on it,i have to start moding my boat now and then get ready for fall fishing.Well can't wait to post the boat and motor.


----------



## perchin (Aug 6, 2010)

I see.... what kind of oil ya gonna run in her?


----------



## anchors away (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not really sure yet.I have been throwing around a bunch of different oils.But when i decide what to run in the lower unit and the engine oil i will post it for sure.Right now the motor was just broke in and the owner said he went to a merc dealer and got a oil change and filter,plus the lower unit oil changed.Get this they charged him,now sit back and just wow this,$145 for a filter,oil for the engine and lower unit,that is nuts.The filter at walmart is $8 and the lower unit oil and engine oil together[merc oil of course]is only like $16 for both,so thats $24 for the parts and oil and $121 for labor.

I couldn't say anything to him as i did not want to make him feel bad.For peaks sake i can get the most expensive synthetic oil on the market and filter and still be around $30 to $40.The motor only takes one quart and lower unit is around 14 to 18 ounces if i'm correct and the filter is nothing in a merc.I did a 2009 9.9hp 4stroke in under 30min leting just about every drop come out of both the engine and lower unit and replacing everything also not ever doing it before.

I hate most marinas they just rip people off,it makes me sick.I am learning how to do all my own work on a cheap motor that barely runs i found on craigslist for $75,this way i can learn all the ins and outs of the basics that most people get rid of their motors for like fuel probs,spark probs,carb probs and u get my drift,i have bought every seloc book for almost every major engine company from 2.5hp to 25hp and i will start buying cheaper motors that have these kind of probs and if it is a easy fix then i will sell them as a running motor and if not then i will just part them out.

Belive it or not most of the time u can make more money parting out these motors then selling them running.Well i will check the engine oil and lower unit oil just to see how it looks.


----------



## anchors away (Aug 7, 2010)

Well got the motor today and can't wait to clean her up and make her shine like new.


----------



## perchin (Aug 8, 2010)

way to go boater1234....


----------



## anchors away (Aug 8, 2010)

You mean anchors away,formally known as boater.Pics coming today or tonight as i need to clean her up a little.One more question on this motor,what is the best chemical or type of wax or a cleaner to buff it out real nice and make it shine like new.

Does anyone ever clean their motor up every once in a while?What do u guys use and what do u think is the best product out there for cleaning outboards up?There is a few scratches or i would say like blemishes on it i would like to take out if i can so i want to know how to do that,If i try to clean the blemishes up like just rubing my finger over them they start to fade a little so whatever is on the cowl besides a few small scratches will come out but i want to wax her up and clean her up nice.Thanks for any info.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 8, 2010)

anchors away said:


> Does anyone ever clean their motor up every once in a while?What do u guys use and what do u think is the best product out there for cleaning outboards up?



I use a garden hose...


----------



## anchors away (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm talking about a type of wax that buffs the paint out nice so the motors paint won't fade.I found what i needed,i bought some meguiar's fix and scratch and wow one coat and it looks like it came out of the showroom and then i put some meguiar's spray wax detailer and it looks like it has never been used and the water beads off like rain x.

I like to make my stuff look good espically when it should look as new as possible with little use.Do this twice a yr and the paint won't fade for a long time if at all.I did this to all my new motors and they always looked new because i take care of everything i have.Things tend to last alot longer when u do that.Now if i had a used beat up motor on the outside then a garden hose will do.After i'm done using it in saltwater i rinse it down with a hose then i coat the whole motor with a lubricant everytime under the cowl[meaning engine] and outside and my motor never gets any corrosion at all.I don't know maybe i'm different then most people but i want my stuff to last.


----------



## anchors away (Aug 10, 2010)

Well here she is after a nice wax job to spiff her up.What a beauty.


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure is pretty,have fun with it.


----------

